# Pisa, Toscana (Italy)



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Those night shots are incredibly beautiful!


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ I totally agree with you.....I'm imagining living in a medieval town.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Thank you for the comments!

A few more shots from the river.

48. Ponte di Mezzo.











49.











50. A nice view of the mountaintops of Monti Pisani from Ponte Solferino











51. La Citadella











52.











53. One of the few spots in the city where the tower can be seen.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

54. It rains quite a lot in Pisa (In fact, I found the winters in Leeds to be dryer)











55.











56.











57.











58. A statue of Leopold I, the grand duke of Tuscany.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

59. Trees in Piazza Santa Caterina











60. A couple of oldtimers:











61.











62.











63. A small restaurant hidden in a remote alleyway


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

64. A long exposure of the clouds above the Duomo and Torre Pendente


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wow, great shots of an awesome city, couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Such a wonderful city and very nice photography!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

such a breathtaking photos I love them and the Leaning Tower is such a gem.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

omg your shots are uber amazing! congrats!

You have to be in Pisa for the Luminara the 16th of June!


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Thank you for the comments!

A few more recent shots...

65. Traffic on the Solferino bridge










66. Cinquecento











67.











68. Ponte Mezzo


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Piazza dei Miracoli

69.











70.











71.











72.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Piazza dei Cavalieri

126. Scuola Normale Superiore. It was established by Napoleon as a sister school of École Normale Supérieure. Up till now SNS has remained one of the most prestigious universities in Italy (in some fields - *the* most). The building on the right is the main palace of SNS, the building on the left with the arch houses the library.











127. A fresco inside the arch.











128.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Amazing pictures, you are doing what, we natives, aren't capable of. Promoting the city with gorgeus pictures.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice, atmospheric pictures.

What took you from Leeds to Pisa? Are you a University lecturer?


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wow! amazing shots and there's some kind of a mystical feel in some of the night pics.


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Thank you all.



openlyJane said:


> What took you from Leeds to Pisa? Are you a University lecturer?


Close  I'm a post-doctoral researcher. I have just finished my PhD degree, so haven't done any lecturing yet, but might do at some point in the future.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time browsing through your superb collection after a few visits, and my first impressions on your album make me want to smile and dance for joy because my initial thought of Pisa is inclined to the Leaning Tower, but, with your collection, I am truly impressed with how much you've covered thus far...

Piazza del Cavalieri looks pretty massive, in that it acts as an open space for a prestigious university. Yet, I'm surprised that while the surrounding buildings look wonderful, the space seems to be nearly empty... I wonder when university sessions run in Italy because right now, it's the summer, and that typically, schools will have a break or vacation this time of year. And the archway that accompanies the plaza image looks intricate (even though it may not be that easily seen), with various designs painted on it, giving a sense of inward thought towards educating one's self in the process... And beyond the arch, that street scene reminds me of a typical European town: narrow pedestrian walkways, with buildings built right next to each other, making it yet another compact community.

And Piazza del Miracoli looks stupendous, with the large basilica (or cathedral) and the ever-famous Leaning Tower in the distance. Given that those were dusk shots, it looks much more magical and magnificent than just seeing them at daytime because one can see the varying textures and contrasts of the buildings, especially when lighted from various angles. And that church looks handsomely decorated with intricate architectural motifs and a huge domed roof that truly make it a key landmark in Pisa and in Tuscany.

Excellent shots, my friend! I truly hope you'll continue snapping those great images because I love them all! :hug:

P.S. what major did you take that led you to your Ph.D.? I am truly aiming that in the long-term, and with me being deeply interested with City and Regional Planning, I truly would like to study Italian cities because those are pretty close to my roots in the Philippines, especially with plazas and churches.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

fieldsofdreams said:


> First time browsing through your superb collection after a few visits, and my first impressions on your album make me want to smile and dance for joy because my initial thought of Pisa is inclined to the Leaning Tower, but, with your collection, I am truly impressed with how much you've covered thus far...
> 
> Piazza del Cavalieri looks pretty massive, in that it acts as an open space for a prestigious university. Yet, I'm surprised that while the surrounding buildings look wonderful, the space seems to be nearly empty... I wonder when university sessions run in Italy because right now, it's the summer, and that typically, schools will have a break or vacation this time of year. And the archway that accompanies the plaza image looks intricate (even though it may not be that easily seen), with various designs painted on it, giving a sense of inward thought towards educating one's self in the process... And beyond the arch, that street scene reminds me of a typical European town: narrow pedestrian walkways, with buildings built right next to each other, making it yet another compact community.
> 
> ...


Piazza dei cavalieri is always "empty", I don't know what you expect but during summer mornings i think there is an average of 20-30 people in the piazza at the same time. Things are different in early morning and especially during lunch break because the biggest university cafeteria si behind the piazza.

La Normale is an elite school, it has few hundreds students and they attend regular courses at University of Pisa and only a couple more at the normale school.

The piazza is also empty because there are no shops, cafè, or offices. The commercial city centre ends in borgo largo and the piazza is in between the tourist area and the commercial centre. The problem with pisa is that most of the tourist only visits piazza dei miracoli, so the flow to the real city centre is limited compared to the number of visitors. Via santa maria, the main road you take from piazza dei miracoli to piazza dei cavalieri will be riqualified in the future and closed to the traffic( hopefully). Also the area adiacent to piazza dei miracoli, now is hosting the old hospital, but when the new one will be finished there will be a big redevelopment


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent thread and awesome photos. Thank you so much for the sharing.:cheers:


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

are you attending "Il Gioco del Ponte" this saturday?


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Unfortunately, not. I'm in Umbria until Sunday afternoon...


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Vaidas said:


> Unfortunately, not. I'm in Umbria until Sunday afternoon...


At least you are in another nice place


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Yup  It's a photography trip to capture the Fioritura di Castelluccio, so hoping to bring some nice shots.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Pisa


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautifully stunning photos of Pisa!


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

A beautiful sunset last Sunday.

104.











105.











106.











107.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Piza


----------

